# Help! My Male Hap Species 44 Is Vibrating Furiously!?



## Daveyman (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey!
I Just bought some new cichlids.... and my male hap sometimes vibrates a lot! Like sometimes it's head and sometimes it's whole body...
is this natural?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

He does this when he's near another fish sometimes? I think thats natural 

As long as it isnt all the time or his fins arnt clampy... But the cichlid people will know for sure


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey their daveyman, with my cichlid experience i noticed many of my male fish do this when their "Showing off" to a female or just to say hes the big guy here. But mainly i see it as a courting display to females.


----------

